# Can anyone sign up for a police academy?



## MTA2010

I have noticed a few police departments hiring but want someone that already graduated from a academy. I was wondering if anyone knows if you can sign up to take the police academy and pay for it yourself or does a police department have to send you there. If anyone has any information about this please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nikc12

Technically, yes, you can pay your own way as a "self-sponsor." 

However, you still need a Chief to "sponsor" you by signing your papers and sending you.

Be advised, though, that it is an expensive undertaking. For the full time academy, tuition alone is something like $2,000-3,000. Then you have to buy ALL of your gear, which will probably be another couple thousand. Not to mention the loss of any salary for 6 months.


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## 263FPD

Many can enter. Few will win.


----------



## lofu

Search key words= "Self-Sponsor, Police Academy"

Hope this helps


----------



## BscBandit09

theres always google search too!

but seriously good luck.


----------

